# Ayudenme fuente ATX2 (24pines) como probarlas?



## pepino464 (Abr 17, 2009)

tengo una fuente atx2 de 24 pines quisiera saber como probarlas fuera del mother boar sin estar conectada a ella , tambien deseo saber si puedo colocarle una de 20 pines y como?
otras fuentes que tengo son las at y no se como probarlas montadas en la pc encienden pero al quitarlas no encienden tengo dos malas las voy a reparar`pero no tengo un mother board par probarlas asi que tengo que probarlas por fuera como hago? agradezco altamente sus sugerencias y comentarios


----------



## antonio1995 (Abr 17, 2009)

para encender una atx tenes k acer un puente entre el cable verde y el negro.


----------



## pepino464 (Abr 17, 2009)

pero esa atx es de 24 pines o 20 pines o mese mismo puente sirve para las dos?


----------



## antonio1995 (Abr 17, 2009)

si s el mismo puente


----------



## cazs (Abr 18, 2009)

Hola pepino464, si es para probar podes conectar una fuente de 20p donde iria una de 24p, el tema pasa por utilizar el conector de 4p que viene acoplado con el de 20P para formar los 24p. Cuidado, es el que tiene los cuatro colores (negro, amarillo, rojo y naranja) Una vez que lo desacoplas, segui los 4 cables y vas a ver que estan soldados en la placa de la fuente junto a los demas colores (iguales, claro) entonces ahi cortas estos 4 clables (negro, amarillo, rojo y naranja) y te queda el conector suelto. Ahora lo llevas a la fuente de 20p y los sueldas respetando los colores, y ahi tienes la reforma.

Esta reforma ya la practique varias veces en el taller y funciona. Recomiendo, solo para pruebas.
Espero haber sido claro, suerte... CAZS.


----------



## pepino464 (Abr 21, 2009)

gracis a todos ustedes amigos pude realizar las pruebas y por ende las raparaciones mil gracias


----------

